# Utrogestan



## Carina (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi
I have Utrogestan & they are soft capsules for oral use but I have been told to take them either orally or vaginally.
I would prefer vaginally but am concerned they are not the right ones for this use.  Are they multi-use??

Thanks in advance.
Best wishes

Carina


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Carina,

You can use them either orally or vaginally. They are not licensed for vaginal use so that's why the leaflet only says oral but there is good evidence that they are very effective vaginally  Hope you've started them already.

Best wishes for the 2ww  
Maz x


----------

